# Problem with Silver king hex-tube Seatpost



## Schnitter (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm quite desperate with the seatpost of my Monark Hex Tube
Got a fitting seat post, but I don't know how to tighten it so it won't move.

This is how I have it. Tried to tighten the screw in the hole but it doesn't get better ... rather ruined the thread of the screw.





Is this just a hole for the rack? Found a picture the would indicate it.




Anybody has any advice for me how I can tighten the seatpost?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## JOEL (Aug 25, 2009)

I've never had a Hextube, but it appears to be the same as other SK bikes. You need a seatpost with a stem bolt/wedge type mechanism. A regular seatpost will not work.


----------



## Schnitter (Aug 25, 2009)

i guess its super-rare


----------



## JOEL (Aug 25, 2009)

No, they were used on a few other bikes besides SK's, and SK's are not that rare either.


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 25, 2009)

...yes indeed you need a stem bolt/wedge type mechanism, Memorylane classic bicycles has some NOS stems....


----------



## momona (Dec 18, 2012)

*does any body have a pic?*

wedge type? i might be buying a paper boy model... and i would assume it's the same idea?  so it doesn't actually screw in anywhere? or get tightened by anything?? just wedges in? 

Thanks for any help you guys and gals can provide.  And happy holidays!


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Dec 19, 2012)

Think of a gooseneck without the neck and you'll get the idea.


----------



## momona (Dec 19, 2012)

*Ooooooooooooh!*

Thaat makes sense, thanks!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2012)

momona said:


> wedge type? i might be buying a paper boy model... and i would assume it's the same idea?  so it doesn't actually screw in anywhere? or get tightened by anything?? just wedges in?
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys and gals can provide.  And happy holidays!




There is no paperboy model, that bicycle is a hoax.
Just don't want to see a CABE member get burned by misrepresentation, especially with this kind of money.
Chris


----------



## momona (Dec 19, 2012)

*Thanks for the heads up!*



scrubbinrims said:


> There is no paperboy model, that bicycle is a hoax.
> Just don't want to see a CABE member get burned by misrepresentation, especially with this kind of money.
> Chris




appreciate it. didn't know if that was just a nick name of the silver king.  it's just your normal 1936 sk.  definitely not the one posted on ebay, i'd have to sell my truck for that asking price.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is my "paperboy" bike...even has the ducks to hang the canvas delivery bag.
I haven't updated the pic (this was from ebay) and you cannot see the super rare winged speedo neck...gotta take a current photo, maybe over the holidays.
Chris


----------



## momona (Dec 21, 2012)

*Question?*

Will a hextube seat post fit in a 1930s silver king?


----------



## momona (Dec 21, 2012)

Not sure if the year matters, but, it's a 1948 sk hextube seat tube, for a 30s prewar sk.


----------

